# Hiking



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Are there any outdoorsy type people who like going hiking this time of year? I'm particularly looking for people in NJ, NY, PA or thereabouts. 

Now that the fall weather is here I'm feeling motivated to get out and enjoy the colors and get a little exercise. Nothing too difficult, I promise. I'm talking about an easy/moderate nature walk. Would be nice to find a few new people to go with....


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

Am I too late on replying? lol...I just joined this site today. I love hiking, and now with the weather getting warmer each week it sounds like a great idea. IM me sometime on AIM at rain2fire.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I enjoy hiking and camping. Although I have changed a bit over the years. I used to be a tent snob. I laughed at the idea of camping in a trailer. However, a few years back, during a week of caving and sleeping on the ground in my tent, I found myself almost unable to get up in the mornings. I finally broke down and got a trailer.

I used to do quite a bit of backpacking which combines the best of camping and hiking.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I never even knew you made this post. I'm actually planning on going to Allaire pretty soon. That, or Shark River Park.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd like to try hiking. I am just getting back into jogging. What do I need to hike? Boots? Are you guys still up for this?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been backpacking once before and I do a lot of hiking now in parks around me. Although I'm a bit out of the Jersey area... I don't mind giving any tips though if anyone needs any.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow this is an old thread from back in the days when I used to care about doing stuff. I think I'm going to go watch me some tv.....


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Haha. Might that be Prison Break and 24?


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah, some show on Telemundo. No clue what it's about but there's a guy with an eye patch and a bunch of cute chicas yelling stuff at each other in Spanish.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i wanna hike too!! I'm under the impression that a grp might not be forming but I just checked out a couple of socal hiking pics in the album section and I'm jealous. :b Is anyone still up for this? 

maybe we can do a small grp or join a larger one on meetup.com?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

It was strange. After I made my post about wanting to try out hiking I was on AIM chatting with BeNice about it. While we were, my father called out of the blue and asked if I wanted to try hiking around some trailed near Delaware. What a coincidence considering he has never in my 21 years asked to go hiking.

Maybe he reads these boards :b


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Hiking*



fraidycat said:


> maybe we can do a small grp or join a larger one on meetup.com?


Ha ha, I actually tried signing up for the NNJ hiking group on meetup.com a few weeks ago but the guy who runs it never added me. I figured I was rejected for some reason :stu

If enough people are interested we could organize something for later in the spring. The tricky part is finding a place that is convenient for everyone. If anyone has a preference let me know.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

it's weird that grps like that would be selective. Maybe the nj grp was dying out? i wanted to join a couple of grps in the ny meetups too but chickened out cause I needed to get "permission" to be added too. lol 

i'm up for hiking in most areas. Only thing is I don't drive so i'll have to meet up w/someone somewhere accessible (nyc) to get into these areas.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Haha, I don't drive, either. I can take my bike places, though. Take the train down here and you can ride on my handlebars. 

Anyway, I'll be going to Allaire State Park in Farmingdale, NJ in the coming weeks whether anyone wants to go or not. Everything will be getting green back there, different things blooming, etc. I like to check it out. I just take the bike trail there and walk around.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd love to go hiking. Too bad I live in the Bay Area.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

If I end up in CA and you have a car to pick my *** up, I'll go with ya.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hm..im not sure about riding on handlebars but i'm still up for some hiking if people are interested and want to try something out.

Anyone want to aim for say mid/late april? The weather's getting nicer and I def need to find more activities where I can chuck my brain at the door. More fun and less thinking..lol

just wondering..where do people prefer to hike..and how long/max miles?

i like upstate, though jersey's fine, 2.5-6hrs is good w/me

[/img]


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Hiking*

Harriman/Bear Mtn. upstate is nice. I used to go there with a friend from nyc, although we got lost at Bear mtn. the last time and she got a bit pissed at me. Also some place up by New Paltz.. Mohonk I think it was.

Mostly I'm familiar with spots in NJ: Stokes, Delaware Water Gap.... Cheesequake state park is pretty nice, more towards central jersey. I wouldn't mind going to Allaire sometime either. Never been there before, I'm guessing it's pretty flat there.

Lol, I think saying 6hrs might scare people away. I'm thinking closer to 2.5 might be better.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

6hrs = sa bootcamp..lol I did a 4-5 hr hike before (lots of up and downhills) and it felt pretty close to bootcamp. I don't normally hike too much. Most of the hiking i've done is while travelling so I don't have a goog gauge on what's good for me. I'm open to any amount of time.

And wow..you seem to know your hiking areas! I can see this coming together :yes


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

hmm, sa bootcamp. I just might have to steal that idea. 

It'll be out in the Rockies somewhere and people will pay $499 for a weeks' worth of strenuous hiking and sa exposure therapy. There will be an obstacle course where campers will need to conquer such challenges as the small talk wall, and the phone call of death. 
Hey if that Dr. Richards guy can charge that much for a bunch of tapes I think $499 for sa bootcamp is a real bargain. I can just see the money rolling in already!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

haha..don't forget date of torture..you might be onto something


----------

